# Behringer Amp with No Signal or output!!!!



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

hi i tried to hook up my ep 4000 i purchased from a guy that is on Home Theater Shack. I finally got everything together. It powers up, but the signal led light does not come on.. I have a onkyo tx sr805.

Rca from sub pre out to elemental designs eq.2 with a rca y splitter. then rca to 1/4" plug to the input of the behringer.. 

Sub level on reciever at 7.5.. would i get a better signal with a xlr cable??? 

gain on amp is at 20.. I tried to bybass the eq.2 but there was still no signal..

the person i purchased this from had a onkyo tx sr 807 reciever.

Thanks everybody in advance for the help.....


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's either the amp or the receiver. Have you verified the receiver is producing a signal?


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> It's either the amp or the receiver. Have you verified the receiver is producing a signal?


Yes. I have it hooked up to a old powered sub I had.. its going to cost more to fix the amp than what I have into it


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you get an estimate on repairs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry to read you are having issues with the Behringer. Given how inexpensive the amps are, I can definitely see it being cheaper to buy a new one than getting one repaired.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Sorry to read you are having issues with the Behringer. Given how inexpensive the amps are, I can definitely see it being cheaper to buy a new one than getting one repaired.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Not when I just forked out 250 dollars


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> It powers up, but the signal led light does not come on.. I have a onkyo tx sr805.





> Sub level on reciever at 7.5..


A lot of things come into play here. For starters, we have no relevant point of reference for your 7.5 sub level setting since you didn’t tell us what the available range is. Also, the final sub output signal is ultimately dependant on the receiver’s master volume setting, so how high are you running it?

Also, check the input settings for the mode switches on the back panel – stereo, bridged or parallel. It’s not going to work right if it’s in bridged mode and you’re not using the proper input and gain settings, for instance.




> gain on amp is at 20..


That’s a fairly low setting. Did you try increasing it?

Ultimately, the signal LED lighting is of minor relevance. Why not connect a speaker to the amp and see if you get some sound? After all, that’s the ultimate qualification for determining if it’s working or not...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ProCast12's said:


> Not when I just forked out 250 dollars


Hello,
With some Repair Shops charging over 100 Dollars to just diagnose a problem, it is easy for the price of Repair to exceed the value of the component.
I was in no way making light of your situation. Rather, questioning whether or not the Juice is worth the squeeze.
JJ


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Running amp in parrelal. The sub will go to 15 or 20. I have turned everything up on reciever and the amp. I also had a speaker hooked to it. There was no sound. 

I run the reciever at 50 or so on master volume.. its a good level for light listening in my house...


----------



## lateralj (Nov 28, 2010)

here is how he has the dip switches configured, please advise.

R
R
R
R
R
L
L
R
R
R

im pretty sure thats set up stereo mode bridged off, when it needs to stereo mode bridged on or parrellel bridged off right?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> here is how he has the dip switches configured, please advise.
> 
> R
> R
> ...


That’s parallel mode (not stereo) bridged off, which should be fine.

If the AVR’s sub output will go to 15 or 20, then a 7.5 setting isn’t very high.

What kind of cable are you using? It should be RCA to 1/4” TS.

Is the sub turned on in the AVR’s menu?

Have you tried hooking the amp up to another signal source, like the AVR’s L/R outputs?

Did you check the rear-panel breaker?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I did check the breaker. It seams to be fine. 

All settings for sub are on. I also tried to turn the master sub volume to 15. No effect...

Using rca into a elemental design eq.2. Then rca to 1/4

I even bypassed the eq.2 with no success


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I will do these trials when I get my xlr cable.. I think this will carry a better signal than the 1/4


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Only if you’re sending a signal from a balanced output to a balanced input. From an unbalanced (RCA) output, it won’t make a difference.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

